# Yamaha f25 tiller mounting measurements



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm trying to find out if an F25 tiller assembly will bolt up to a 25 two stroke. I haven't been able to get my hands on an F25 tiller to measure the mounting holes but it looks like if you remove the carry handle with the tiller mount it will bolt up to the mounting bosses on the front of the 2 stroke motor. 

Moving the tiller to the center of the motor and having a stronger pivot point for the tiller would life much easier.


----------

